# Best way to preserve bananas



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Was able to score a deal on about 100lbs of bananas. What is the best way and method to store these? Any suggestions appreciated. Ty


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Slice and use a dehydrator to preserve would be the way
I'd go about it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, dehydrate. Then vaccume seal or dry/ oven can them. Keep out bugs and humidity.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

What about freezing? Do they freeze very well for later use making banana bread?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Only problem w/dehydrating bananas is they're so sweet and good, you eat quickly. Makes a good snack. Don't know about 100 lbs, though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

DEVILDOG said:


> What about freezing? Do they freeze very well for later use making banana bread?


Yes, they freeze well. Mash and measure,then package up.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've frozen in premeasured amounts for banana bread but if I'm in a hurry I have just put them in the freezer with the peel on and that works well too. Just let thaw slightly and peel - works great in smoothies also this way!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

Canning monkey butter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tNCIRVJMCT0

Canning bananas:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcAlg0gqo80&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't peel or mash banana's to freeze them. I toss them in the freezer skin and all, never been a problem.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We go through lots of bananas. We let them get spotted, peel, cut into 1" chunks, freeze on a cookie sheet, and then transfer the frozen chunks to freezer bags. They are great to use in smoothies, and I would imagine you could use them for any sort of baked good also.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I freeze in the peal. then use for banana bread.
my recipe calls for 3 bananas per loaf. once you thaw them they slip out of the skins and are practically mashed already, it works perfectly.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I take bananas, peanut butter and a little honey, mash together, then freeze in popsicle molds. For an extra layer of flavor you can unmold and then dip in chocolate and roll in nuts. Yummy

Northergardener , thanks for the recipes will have to try soon


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I purchased some dried bananas once. The were split, sprinkled with some brown sugar and cinnamon and ginger and dried, they were so good! I would love to find a way to make them:

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/130804545


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tirzah That sounds really good.


----------

